# Zuordnung Win CD --> Seriennummer



## budking (27. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines, möglicherweise auch großes Problem. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Win 2000 CD wieder einer Seriennummer zuzuordnen.

Ich arbeite gerade neben meinem Studium in einem Unternehmen mit ca. 25 Rechnern. Jeder Rechner hat schön seinen Aufkleber mit der Seriennummer drauf, die CDs liegen aber alle in einem Karton. 

Letzte Woche sollte ich einen Rechner neu installieren, ich habe allerdings keine Möglichkeit gefunden, genau die Installationscd zu finden, die zu der Aufgeklebten Seriennummer passt.

Hat da jemand zufällig einen Tipp parat?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## chmee (27. März 2006)

Ist es denn wirklich so, dass eine Win CD einzigartig ist ? Ich habe in den Jahren
nie mitbekommen, dass die Seriennummer an die CD gebunden ist.

Ergo, Win-CD reinschieben und die auf dem Aufkleber befindliche Serial benutzen.
Somit bleibt der Rechner legal und einzigartig im Netz.

Lasse mich gerne von Anderem überzeugen !

mfg chmee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. März 2006)

Nimm doch einfach irgendeine CD und irgendeine Seriennummer. Ich bezweifle, dass Du irgendwo auf der CD die Seriennummer finden kannst.


----------



## Xo-mate (27. März 2006)

Die Windows-CDs (kaufversionen) sind alle gleich. Nur zu jeder CD gehört ein anderer Key. Welchen Key du jedoch benutzt ist egal. Was meinst du, warum die ganzen Keygens etc. funktionieren


----------



## Dr Dau (2. April 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Xo-mate hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was meinst du, warum die ganzen Keygens etc. funktionieren


Woher willst Du das wissen?!   

@budking:
Die CD's werden in massen produziert.
Wenn jede CD nur mit EINEM Key funktionieren würde, dürfte die Pressung jeder einzelnen CD wohl "etwas" teuer werden.
Es währe aber evtl. denkbar dass das Ur-XP einen anderen Pool an Seriennummern verwendet als z.b. XP mit integriertem SP1 oder SP2, da dieses ja unterschiedliche Produktionsserien sind.

Bei 25 PC's hätte ich mich aber eher für die "Windows XP Corporate Edition" entschieden.
Zum einen bekommt man eine CD mit einer bestimmten Anzahl an Lizenzen und zum anderen entfällt die Produktaktivierung.
Da es zu dieser Version aber keine bis nur spärliche Infos gibt, vermute ich mal dass sie nur über ausgewählte Hersteller (z.b. Dell oder HP) vertrieben wird.
Somit dürfte es allerdings fraglich sein ob "eine Pallete" Aldi-PC's mit einer OEM Version nicht billiger ist, als Markengeräte mit einer Corporate Edition.  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. April 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei 25 PC's hätte ich mich aber eher für die "Windows XP Corporate Edition" entschieden.
> Zum einen bekommt man eine CD mit einer bestimmten Anzahl an Lizenzen und zum anderen entfällt die Produktaktivierung.
> Da es zu dieser Version aber keine bis nur spärliche Infos gibt, vermute ich mal dass sie nur über ausgewählte Hersteller (z.b. Dell oder HP) vertrieben wird.


Diese bekommst Du auch wenn Du den Microsoft Select-Vertrag nutzt. Da bekommst Du regelmaessig von MS ein Paket mit allem moeglichen MS-Kram in allen moeglichen Sprachen zugeschickt. Hatten wir damals wo ich meine Ausbildung gemacht hab.


----------



## Caliterra (2. April 2006)

@bugking 

Du hast Dir die Antwort schon selber geliefert. Nimm irgendeine CD und installiere Sie mit der Seriennummer die am PC klebt, dann kann es nicht vorkommen das eine SN mehrmals im Unternehmen auftaucht.


----------

